# IUI & twins?



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there,

Have any of you girls conceived twins after IUI/Gonal F? We found out today that we have 3 sacs and 2 heart beats. In total shock. Would love to hear from others who have experienced the same. 

AM xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi AMC - Unfortunatelty IUI did not work for me   but Amanda who posts on the IUI TTC board is pregnant with twins after having IUI and is due anytime now!

Huge congrats on your lovely news - its fantastic!!

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Some people do hun!  Good luck xxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks girls,

Nicksy, how do I find that thread? AM x Soz to be thick. Need to talk to her if possible, feeling such a mixture of emotions.


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162664.405

This is the link honey to the latest page - she has not been on for a few days, but she posts on here quite a bit! I will PM her for you and let her know that you could do with a bit of support!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations honey.

Just remembered that Amanda is moving house tomorrow, so wonder if she'll be o.o.a from FF for a little while.  I'm sure she will be happy to help as soon as she's about though.

Julie
X


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hiya,

Congratulations on your BFP. 

I have IUI twins, they are 14 months old now and are a joy!

Liz
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hiya,

Congratulations on your BFP and twins. wow

I have twin boys who are almost 2 and were the result of IUI with clomid and Gonal F.

I am ahppy to answer any questions/ worries you may have just pm me

Take care

Donna x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations on your BFP with Twins.  I have triplet IUI daughters who are now 16 months old.  Feel free to ask any questions I will help if I can.

Jo
x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi there AM

I hope you are ok.  As Julie & Nicksy said - I have been moving house & only got the internet back on today!

I conceived my twins with IUI & Menopur and hopefully they are due any day soon.  If you want to chat please pm me - I am happy to talk / share experiences etc.  I must admit I was in shock for quite a while after we found out we were having twins but now I can't wait for them to arrive.

Take care.

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Amanda - Hope the move went ok and you've not been overdoing it with the unpacking.  Not long now then honey.  How's it all going?
Love
Julie
X


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Julie - I hope you are well & have recovered from the lap & dye.  I hope it all went ok but did I read correctly that you have got to wait so long for your follow up appointment?

The house move went ok apart from me coming down with a vomiting bug on moving day but we are nearly settled in, apart from all the boxes still in the garage!

I can't wait now for the babies to arrive as I am sooo uncomfortable all of the time.  I go back for another scan in two weeks if they have not arrived.

Anyway its nearly bed time - take care & its lovely to hear from you.

Amanda x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi AM!

No experience of twins or even a BFP, but just wanted to send you huuuuuuuuge congratulations!!!!!

Sue


----------



## aasha1 (Jan 26, 2009)

nickjoanneowen said:


> Congratulations on your BFP with Twins. I have triplet IUI daughters who are now 16 months old. Feel free to ask any questions I will help if I can.
> 
> Jo
> x


Hi Jo...what a dream come true...3 for the price of 1...i am about to embark on the expensive fertility route as now 41 and need a family for my only child (called a miracle baby by the drs who told me i couldnt get prg)....please could you let me know what medication you were on(if any) before insemination,,,,i want to try the same drugs if the clinic will allow as they are hot on no medication....also..which clinic did you have your iui at with the triplet success....my dh has low sperm morp...was yours normal..

sorry for all the questions

belated congrats..they must be running around now...how sweet.
luv
aasha


----------



## nichola81 (Jan 15, 2009)

i had twin boys in nov 07 on my 2nd cycle of IUI with Gonal F.

the same as you three sacks & 2 heartbeats.

feel free to ask away x


----------

